# Colorized WW2 Panzer Image



## tomahawk6 (26 Sep 2011)

The image below is a PANZER IV. From 8th company 3d Panzer regiment,2nd Panzer Division on the western front.The image was taken during manuvers near Amiens winter 43-44.









> Number 825 shows some interesting features. Of note are the white painted labels on the hull Schürzen that indicate their position on the vehicle. This enabled the crew to ensure they were put back in the correct places when they were removed for track maintenance. There is a close defence weapon (Nahverteidigungswaffe) installed on the turret roof. Also note that the gunner is wearing his greatcoat over his black panzer uniform.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Sep 2011)

Original black and white photo.


----------



## Franko (26 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the photos! I'm doing up a 1/16th scale PzKpfW IV F2 and need all the photos I can get for the shurtzen.

Regards


----------

